# Male rat or spayed female in Phoenix AZ!



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey. I'm looking for another rat- either a male or a spayed female - as a companion to my boy. You must come to me! I can't travel far due to illness, so you need to be able to drive over here. Max adoption fee I can afford is $15.


----------

